# Drivers License Drug Testing



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Finally found the article from the news that was run on July 24, 2013 (yesterday)
Getting a new Philippine drivers license? Renewing your old one? Then this is good news. 
No more drug testing!!

Follow The Story Here
{Philippine Star}*


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Gene,

I hate to rain on your parade, check this out... http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ph...-obtaining-drivers-license-2.html#post1218420

Jon


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Today they made me take a urinalysis test, hopefully its going to disappear along with much of the red tape, paperwork could be done away with, if they just installed a computer station so you can check your previous documents or fill in the blanks, that's what the LTO employee has to do fill in the blocks on their computer from the paperwork, I guess that's when the fixer would come in handy, call him the typist. I don't have a college degree but can think of a better and more stream lined way to do things.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Today they made me take a urinalysis test, hopefully its going to disappear along with much of the red tape, paperwork could be done away with, if they just installed a computer station so you can check your previous documents or fill in the blanks, that's what the LTO employee has to do fill in the blocks on their computer from the paperwork, I guess that's when the fixer would come in handy, call him the typist. I don't have a college degree but can think of a better and more stream lined way to do things.


No more urine test requirement for drivers license


----------

